# GSD won the herding group at the Eukanuba show today!



## Emoore

Congratulations to GCH CH Babheim's Captain Crunch. I think he's a really nice looking dog.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

He's beautiful. Hubby told me about it and said he thought the dog looked fat. I don't think he looks fat.


----------



## Courtney

Yes, CONGRATS and I also think he's a nice looking dog. Is he owned by James Moses?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Yaaaa!!! And I usually watch it and missed it. He is beautiful!


----------



## Courtney

Ha-think I answered my own question...isn't that him in the picture?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Wolfiesmom said:


> He's beautiful. Hubby told me about it and said he thought the dog looked fat. I don't think he looks fat.


Fat? He is just right-too many underweight dogs around, this is how a GSD should look!


----------



## Courtney

Well, I also think his coat was probably "blown out" with a dryer.


----------



## Emoore

Courtney said:


> Well, I also think his coat was probably "blown out" with a dryer.


I think that has a lot to do with it. My boys look poofy after going to the groomer.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Fat? He is just right-too many underweight dogs around, this is how a GSD should look!


I agree. I think he looks just right


----------



## Emoore

Wolfiesmom said:


> I agree. I think he looks just right


He's a mature dog too. He's 5 according to PDB. They tend to have a slightly more "solid" look once they're out of the scrawny teenage years. A weight that would be too heavy on a 1 or 2 year old dog might be just right on the same dog at 5 or 7.


----------



## Emoore

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Yaaaa!!! And I usually watch it and missed it. He is beautiful!


If you go to the AKC website, they have youtube links to all the events.


----------



## selzer

Does Jimmy Moses own him, or is he just handling him? He looks like a nice dog, but he doesn't look much longer than tall in that photo.


----------



## Courtney

He was probably handling him, huh? Whenever I think of GSD & Eukanuba shows..I think of him.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Emoore said:


> If you go to the AKC website, they have youtube links to all the events.


I didn't know that-thanks now I will get to watch it myself!


----------



## carmspack

beautiful physical specimen Redirect Notice


----------



## robinhuerta

Yeah...I think he is handsome too! Congrats to the breeder, owner & handler.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

He is handsome!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he is stunning


----------



## GSDGunner

selzer said:


> Does Jimmy Moses own him, or is he just handling him? He looks like a nice dog, but he doesn't look much longer than tall in that photo.


Jimmy is a co-owner. 
Details

I don't know if anyone knows it, but he is a Dallas grandson.
As is my Gunner.


----------



## BlackGSD

selzer said:


> Does Jimmy Moses own him, or is he just handling him? He looks like a nice dog, but he doesn't look much longer than tall in that photo.


He looked as long as a truck in the ring. He also looked to me like gaiting took a lot of effort. I didn't like his movement at all! He just didn't have "effortless" movement.


----------



## robinhuerta

I wish that I could have had the chance to watch it...I would have liked to "get a better picture of him".....but I still think in the pic posted...he is handsome.
*However,...my husband does not share that opinion with me! WHATS UP with that!?*......men.


----------



## ksotto333

BlackGSD said:


> He looked as long as a truck in the ring. He also looked to me like gaiting took a lot of effort. I didn't like his movement at all! He just didn't have "effortless" movement.


We watched it and thought the same thing about his movement..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I always watch the Eukanuba Championship. Sorry I missed have to go to the website. I always root for the GSD or at the very least the herding group. I think we should go back to the working group but Im a minority opinion.


----------



## bocron

robinhuerta said:


> *However,...my husband does not share that opinion with me! WHATS UP with that!?*......men.


LOL, my husband walked in just as I was looking at the pic and said, "Yikes, make me un-see that".

I have to agree that movement was strained for lack of a better word.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Nice looking dog. I missed the show on TV. Maybe I can find some video of it later on you tube???


----------



## Courtney

GSDGunner said:


> Jimmy is a co-owner.
> Details
> 
> I don't know if anyone knows it, but he is a Dallas grandson.
> As is my Gunner.


Thanks for the info on Jimmy Moses!

Gunner is very handsome...and it's always cool to see dogs in our GSD's pedigree acomplish something really cool


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well call me 'off', but I watched the video, and thought he was a really nice specimen but to each his own

Actually my aussies breeder was handling the aussie in the group)


----------



## GSDGunner

Courtney said:


> Thanks for the info on Jimmy Moses!
> 
> Gunner is very handsome...and it's always cool to see dogs in our GSD's pedigree acomplish something really cool


There's a few Dallas grandsons who will be at Westminster. 
The dog we are discussing here, GCH CH Babheim's Captain Crunch & GCH CH Lakota's Hitman Of Cantar are on the invited list.


----------



## gsdheeler

Wasn't this the show from Florida back in Dec (17 18 &19 th)

Jimmy is a judge now, my understanding is he can only handle dogs he owns or co-owns.


----------



## dogfaeries

He's a beautiful dog in "person". I saw him in September, being shown in Biloxi. I thought he was a nice mover.

He's a Bailey son. My girl Carly's mother is a Bailey daughter...


----------



## LaRen616

I watched it. I was rooting for the GSD although, he wasn't really that good looking to me.

I am not a fan of poodles, but that black standard poodle looked great.


----------



## Xeph

That was Capi. Nice dog. Met him many times in person


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

BlackGSD said:


> He looked as long as a truck in the ring. He also looked to me like gaiting took a lot of effort. I didn't like his movement at all! He just didn't have "effortless" movement.


Go to the 9:20 time and that's where the GSD starts. 

I think the down was very nice but he was really pulling on the back and looked 'rough'.


----------



## BlackGSD

Laurie,

I can't watch the video on my phone. I didn't even watch him on the down and back. I really noticed it when he was going around the ring. It just looked "uncomfortable" or "awkward".


----------



## BlackGSD

JakodaCD OA said:


> well call me 'off', but I watched the video, and thought he was a really nice specimen but to each his own
> 
> Actually my aussies breeder was handling the aussie in the group)


To me, that Aussie was a beautiful, "effortless", mover!


----------

